# Payback by Turntable Productions



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I came home doing my normal routine of checking the mail. I opened the mailbox door and suddenly heard something ticking. Low and behold there was a package. I rushed home to try to defuse the bomb. My son started to get happy that I was sweating an Amazon River desperately trying to defuse the box. Suddenly there was a big bang and it was too late. What came from the blast was a note of vengeance and some tasty cigars. Thanks man you really made my day. Now I have a painful hand and was pecking at this to type the post.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Great hit. I seldom see that type of La Flor Dominicana.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice one Chris!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Taaaaassssstttteeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice smokes--That should "turn" your head


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice Hit!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow! What a sweet hit on good ole' Sam! Awesome stuff 

CD


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice set up there. I love those La Flors.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice hit.That Drew Estates is 1 of my favorites.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Purdy sticks! Nice hit Chris.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ha! That's what you get for bombing other people. 

Glad you got the cigars. Enjoy em!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Some nice sticks! Start smoking.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Hit!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats a sweet looking RP Vintage there!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very cool...and a V to boot. nice hit.


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

mmmmmmmmm......vintage 92.....one of my personal favs :dribble:


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice hit. That LFD looks perfect.


----------

